
Secret data found in 14% of 156 random images on ebaumsworld.com - datafix
http:////deepsteg.com/domain/www.ebaumsworld.com/
======
jerrysievert
the article says 0.14% (0.14102564102564102%), not 14%. that's quite the
difference from the current HN title claiming 14%.

editing to add that since this comment, the "article" has been updated to say
"14%", but the actual math still doesn't fit that assertion.

~~~
paulcole
After looking at the archive.org link, claiming that it’s an article is the
bigger stretch.

[https://web.archive.org/web/20191215221905/http://www.deepst...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191215221905/http://www.deepsteg.com/domain/www.ebaumsworld.com/)

------
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
I'm not sure I agree with the deepsteg project. From the website :

"Fighting crime online

Steganography is used by criminals to send messages to other criminals
secretly. It is used by terrorists, pedophiles, and other criminals. Spreading
awareness and providing tools to expose hidden data can help fight crime. " I
can think of several reasons people might use steganography, most involve
personal freedom and safety.

------
dclusin
There's a github repor [1] of a similar name that implements steganography
using a method described by a paper[2]. Is this website just finding images
that have messages encoded using this package? The website is down, idk. Also
I thought the point of steganography was plausible deniability. How are they
able to detect secret messages?

[1] -
[https://github.com/fpingham/DeepSteg](https://github.com/fpingham/DeepSteg)
[2] - [https://papers.nips.cc/paper/6802-hiding-images-in-plain-
sig...](https://papers.nips.cc/paper/6802-hiding-images-in-plain-sight-deep-
steganography.pdf)

~~~
datafix
No, check out the github repo for deepsteg.com,
[https://github.com/mikejohnsonjr/deepsteg](https://github.com/mikejohnsonjr/deepsteg)
(linked in the navbar)

------
lysp
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191215221905/http://www.deepst...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191215221905/http://www.deepsteg.com/domain/www.ebaumsworld.com/)

